
How to Cook a Turkey in the Microwave? - Alupis
https://cooking.stackexchange.com/questions/103742/how-to-cook-a-turkey-in-the-microwave
======
reaperducer
A woman cooked a turkey in a microwave on the WGN Morning News this morning.
The key was to baste it with soy sauce to simulate the browning you get from
an oven.

When microwaves were new, enormous, and came with built-in probe thermometers,
my father cooked a turkey in the microwave. I don't remember if it was good or
not. But it seems like they were much more versatile in the early years. He
used to cook all kinds of cakes and things in it, and very often put aluminum
foil in it without fear of electrical arcs. Something about how it was
arranged.

I don't use my microwave for anything more interesting than making popcorn and
melting butter and peanut butter.

